# 90 degree lighter



## aviator300 (Jan 10, 2009)

any reccomendations for a good 90 degree lighter that i wont have to mortgage my home for..ive been smoking cigars and all i own is torch lighters..also, a good online dealer to buy it from..thanks


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Check here Buy from 1000's of Cigars, Lighters, Tobacco Pipes & Pipe Tobacco They have $.99 shipping this weeek on all lighters.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

I ordered this yesterday, its supposed to fit right into my Zippo, we'll see when it gets here.

The Tobacco Barn - Thunderbird Lighter Insert by Vector KGM


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

I like my IM Corona "Pipe Master" that I got off ebay for $65. I also bought a Zippo w/ the pipe insert but didn't care for it.


----------



## Tom Gooding (Jan 11, 2010)

I too have been on the hunt for a reasonably priced pipe lighter, and today I ordered a Zippo pipe lighter from A.E.Lloyd & Son for £13.57 ($22.39).


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

aviator300 said:


> any reccomendations for a good 90 degree lighter that i wont have to mortgage my home for..ive been smoking cigars and all i own is torch lighters..also, a good online dealer to buy it from..thanks


It isn't exactly cheap, but Xikar's Pipeline lighter is great (except in the wind, of course).


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

I highly recommend the Nimrod pipe lighter. I use mine every day. The originals from the 1930's and 1940's go for between $7 and $40 depending on conditon. They take zippo flints and fuel.

Here's some for sale now:

VINTAGE NIMROD PIPE / CIGARETTE LIGHTER MADE IN USA - eBay (item 250561361819 end time Jan-17-10 19:00:45 PST)

NIMROD SPORTSMAN PIPELITER Pipe Lighter Tobacco Smoking - eBay (item 300385368457 end time Jan-14-10 16:32:12 PST)

Dirt simple and indestructible.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

I have 2 of these.. I love em.. 
Great flexible neck, fuel level window and easy adjustable flame.

about $20.. sometimes cheaper on feebay.

Coleman flex lighter

Vin


----------



## bkeske (Oct 28, 2009)

Still can't beat the Zippo pipe lighter....IMO.... ipe:


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a few old Zippos and I was wondering: Can't you just drill two holes on the sides of the regular "insert" and instantly transform a normal Zippo into a pipe Zippo?


----------



## Tom Gooding (Jan 11, 2010)

While researching Zippo pipe lighters on this forum I discovered that lots of members have done just that. One member was kind enough to post illustrated instructions. Unfortunately I can't link to it but it's post #902 in the _Photos of your pipes_ thread.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

Zippo pipe lighter has never let me down! Cheap, and can be bought just about anywhere Zippos are sold.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

juni said:


> I have a few old Zippos and I was wondering: Can't you just drill two holes on the sides of the regular "insert" and instantly transform a normal Zippo into a pipe Zippo?


It would be easier just to send it back to Zippo for the insert.

Xikar Pipeline - IMO save your $$ and get a Corona Old Boy
Zippo - It doesn't get any simpler and more reliable
IM Corona - The Rolls Royce of pipe lighters, well made...you get what you pay for (Old Boy/Magie)
Vector KGM - Butane Zippo insert...OK, but small tank. Their other lighters are rebranded Chinese made lighters. They have a good warranty, and you'll need it.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

I second the Nimrod rec. I have the Commander -- a Zippo-like lighter with round pipe ring.

I also have a Lotus 90 degree soft flame lighter, but I find that it is whatever is the opposite of "windproof." My Nimrod can handle some pretty good winds.

Perhaps even niftier: the Imco Triplex Windproof Lighter 
Austrian Windproof Lighter and other Gifts | Sundance Catalog

15 bucks above but googleable for half that price! Simple, elegant, and wicked wind resistant. Not 90 degrees per se, has a removable "candle" feature which works well enough... Neat piece.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

juni said:


> I have a few old Zippos and I was wondering: Can't you just drill two holes on the sides of the regular "insert" and instantly transform a normal Zippo into a pipe Zippo?


You could, the only difference between that and the actual insert would be that the actual one has a metal cap on top of the chimney.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Here's a comparison of the Nimrods:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130358440143 (hit the supersizer)

Do not let the condition fool you -- they look great when in "like new" condition. My Commander is shiny and clicks with authority!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I smoke both cigar and pipe, so I wanted a torch and soft flame. My wife found me one that has both a straight torch flame, and 90 degree soft flame, it was only $19 so it's probably not the best lighter in the world, but it's worked great for me and I've had no problems with it so far. It also has a flip out punch on the bottom that I don't really use, but I guess it could come in handy if I were every caught without a cutter.

BugStores.com - Monarch X Switch Flame - Monarch Lighters


----------



## Pitre (Jan 5, 2010)

ChronoB said:


> It isn't exactly cheap, but Xikar's Pipeline lighter is great (except in the wind, of course).


It's not terribly expensive at $60 and it has a lifetime warranty. I love my Pipeline.


----------



## bkeske (Oct 28, 2009)

dajones said:


> Here's a comparison of the Nimrods:
> 
> 2 Nimrod Pipe Lighters Pipeliter Commander on left USA - eBay (item 130358440143 end time Jan-18-10 20:02:11 PST) (hit the supersizer)
> 
> Do not let the condition fool you -- they look great when in "like new" condition. My Commander is shiny and clicks with authority!


I have to admit, these Nimrod's are kinda cool. Perhaps I can pick one up cheap to try out.

ipe:


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

bkeske said:


> I have to admit, these Nimrod's are kinda cool. Perhaps I can pick one up cheap to try out.
> 
> ipe:


Keep yer eye on der eBay!


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I often shop on a website called dealextreme.com. Basically, what this site does is order items in bulk from overseas factories and then resell them at slim profit margins. I know they're slim because I have contacted some of these factories directly via alibaba.com when I knew alot of people who wanted the same item. All items on dealextreme.com have free shipping, and they have hundreds and hundreds of lighters.

I'm considering buying this one: DealExtreme: $5.24 Tri-S (Shiny Silver Stylish) Lighter in Gift Box

They have alot of neat lighters, though, from oil lighters to torches shaped like grenades, skulls, guns, ect.

I've also been looking at this really neat oil lighter:

DealExtreme: $2.81 Trendy Oil Lighter with Leather Strap


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Under $20 and 90-degrees whenever you want. Works in the wind. Lifetime guarantee. Hard to beat.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Brinson said:


> I often shop on a website called dealextreme.com. Basically, what this site does is order items in bulk from overseas factories and then resell them at slim profit margins. I know they're slim because I have contacted some of these factories directly via alibaba.com when I knew alot of people who wanted the same item. All items on dealextreme.com have free shipping, and they have hundreds and hundreds of lighters.
> 
> I'm considering buying this one: DealExtreme: $5.24 Tri-S (Shiny Silver Stylish) Lighter in Gift Box
> 
> ...


 Look thu Dealextreme! Dirt cheap and free shipping! I buy them, and give them away... Look at this one http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1320


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I dunno, I get a lighter that's hotter than 90 degrees. Seems like that'd take forever to light a pipe with.




...


----------



## tlempke (Jun 3, 2009)

Distinctive World Class European Lighters - Lotus L1100 Black Matte & Chrome Velour

That is what I have, works great for my pipe and cigars as well provided I light indoors or no wind outdoors.

edit: Comes with a built in tamper as well that slides in and out of the lighter body!


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a pair of those that have never let me down. I prefer using a match because it is 360 degrees but on the road or in windy situations this lighter is a champ.



Mister Moo said:


> Under $20 and 90-degrees whenever you want. Works in the wind. Lifetime guarantee. Hard to beat.


----------



## jinkim89 (Jan 20, 2010)

That's really handy! For under 20$ I'll seek something out like that



tlempke said:


> Distinctive World Class European Lighters - Lotus L1100 Black Matte & Chrome Velour[/url]
> 
> That is what I have, works great for my pipe and cigars as well provided I light indoors or no wind outdoors.
> 
> edit: Comes with a built in tamper as well that slides in and out of the lighter body!


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

I've got the NIBO and it has been great to me thus far. I also have many zippos - some of which I drilled out myself and they work great. I realize the end isn't capped but it isn't a problem. I guess you could solder one on if it bothered you.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Saw this lighter on DX and thought it was neat:

DealExtreme: $5.53 Pen Style Butane Jet Torch and Lighter (with Easy-Adjust Switch)

Switches between hard and soft flame.

Edit: Actually, just found an actual pipe lighter on the site: http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10080


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

bkeske said:


> Still can't beat the Zippo pipe lighter....IMO.... ipe:


Amen, dat!!


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

plexiprs said:


> Amen, dat!!


Zippos are nice. However, they can also be a pain at times. Going to light up and realizing your last flint needs to be replaced is a pain.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Brinson said:


> Zippos are nice. However, they can also be a pain at times. Going to light up and realizing your last flint needs to be replaced is a pain.


You mean you don't have a spare flint in the spare flint carrier built in to every Zippo!!!!

Ohhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

plexiprs said:


> You mean you don't have a spare flint in the spare flint carrier built in to every Zippo!!!!
> 
> Ohhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!


Of course, I do, but eventually...I USE that spare flint, and quite often forget to replace it.


----------

